# Provider service suggestion



## machocr (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi Guys, I'm a little confused. I (my partners and me) already have a online store it is at beta stage at this moment so all products and some content are just for test proposes.
We are looking for a partner to do business with. What we want is to focus on sales, designs a the site itself so we want to have a partner to send an email on each order with the items, designs and shipping address were the products needs to be shipped to. We could pay him by paypal on every order directly by the system. We also would like to the items be shipped wit our brand tags and so on.
What service do we need to look for? tshirt relabeling and fishing or tshir fullfillment services?
Rememenver we already have a web site so we don't want to start a new one, we want to integrate an autamated payment sistem wit our provide to get the tshirt, print the designs on them and ship them to the final customers.

Thank you guys.
Do you what we are asking is feasible?


----------

